

The world`s first digital audio exchange... - arjunmurty
http://www.audiopi.com
Check out the world`s first digital audio exchange.
A community driven development methodology that aims to change the way music does business...
======
beforebeta
Three thoughts: 1\. Does this translate to creating more incentives for
artists to do make great music and for fans to support great artists?

2\. This opens the question of who will eventually "own" the artist's work and
how the legal aspects around that would be managed.

3\. I can imagine the RIAA (i.e. the middle men in this scenario) wouldn't
take to this very kindly.

